# Does Doordash Require tips? And how to view tips?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

My sister argued with me that Doordash forces you to tip in the App. She says it's a requirement. Like Uber Taxi. Is that true? 

Also, how do I know how much a customer tipped me? It tells me how much I made in tips, but doesn't tell me how much each customer paid.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DoorDash does not require tips. The DoorDash app does prompt the customer to tip, with the tip automatically set at 15%. The customer can set this to 0 if they choose.


----------

